# Vassili Zaitsev, Bullshit Story.



## pardus (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.russian-mosin-nagant.com/soviet_sniper_article.htm




			
				Ravage said:
			
		

> Not to get off topic but I don't belive in the whole Koenig/Zaytsev sniper duel. But that's just me.



It is a bullshit story.



			
				Bravo Five Romeo said:
			
		

> Why?
> What makes you disbelieve it?
> Both the Germans and the Soviets followed and reported on it as it unfolded.



No they didn't.
It was only reported by dirty soviet, commie bastards.
Please show me any articles that aren't commie propaganda to support your claim.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Jul 19, 2008)

No such man as Koenig, pure Hollywood.  Even the "real" man, Heinz Thorwald, cannot be identified from SS records, very strange for a supposed virtuosic sniper instructor at Zossen.


----------



## pardus (Jul 19, 2008)

Exzacary Herr Doom.

Zaitsev's own diary is very vauge on the whole thing. Its commie propaganda and nothing else.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 19, 2008)

I've read an interview with a German sniper (Wermaht). Long story short, he is considered "the best" German sniper of WW II - plus he's old.....and apparently alive...

I'll lookup my archives and try to find that article.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Jul 19, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> http://www.russian-mosin-nagant.com/soviet_sniper_article.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.
I learn something new every day.
From what I'd read in books and seen in documentaries I always believed otherwise.
It's a shame... I always thought it was a great story.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 19, 2008)

I gave the tale quite a lot of thought. My conclusions:

#1 no doubt that sniper duels have taken place in Stalingrad

#2 no doubt that Vassili Zaitsev was a great soldier and a great shooter

#3 no doubt that CCCP needed a hero at the time, and lucky for Zaitsev he was the right man, in the right time, and in the right place to get the job

#4 the number of kills some people claim to be eighter impossible or they treat Soviet snipers as human-sniper-gods. I'm no sniper but I would just say he had a whole lot of German troops to pick of so he didn't need to be Delta Force to kill a lot of Germans in a besieged city. The Soviets had the advantige over the Germans and that helped him in the fight.

#5 no doubed that the German high command would like to take out Zaitsev for propaganda reasones - logical move

#6 would the Germans send a high ranking officer to take out ONE MAN ? I mena com on, it's the Germans we are talking here. The blew a whistle at the time when a grunt missplaced a sock and all sudden there is no mention of a high ranking German officer going to Stalingrad to kill one man, a private by that matter.

#7 even IF the Germans would do it, why send a CO od a sniper school ? why not a NCO whos "been there, done that"? The "Juba" carracter was on the news for some time, did the USMC send the CO of their Scout/Sniper School to Iraq to kill him ? I'm no sniper but that would be a mistake....

#8 what's more, the whole duel climax differes every time. Vassili Zaitsev sad he raised his glove, others say his spotter fooled the German sniper so Zaitsev could get a shot at him. IF that was the German "super-sniper" how could he be fooled by such simple tricks ?

#9 last but not least, as mentioned time and time again, only the Soviet propaganda claimes that there was anything. Nothing from the German side. And don;t start with the whole "save face" thing. The Germans knew where every can of beanes was kept and how many socks every soldier had with him. So I find it hard to belive that they just "forgot" about reporting that a Sniper School CO, high ranking officer, went to Stalingrad to kill a Soviet sniper....

As stated before it's how I see it. I'm no soldier nor am I a trained sniper. Just using my common sence. But then again I just as well might be full of shit - so now you can ban me


----------



## pardus (Jul 19, 2008)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> It's a shame... I always thought it was a great story.



That's the thing, it's the perfect story!

Imagine the state the Soviets were in at the time, this is exactly what they needed.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 19, 2008)

wait... Wait... WAIT!!!!


Are you all trying to tell me.....


That a movie....

Made in Hollywood.....


USA.....

IS not TRUE????





WTF!!!!


I have nothing to live for... ever since I saw pretty woman, I've been picking up ho's in an attempt to give them a better life..... no wonder that ain't working


Next thing you 'll tell me is Santa is not real....


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 19, 2008)

Rav....

You need to look out for those black helos... they WIll come get you now




back to the thread:
I enjoyed the movie, and it is one of my favorites to watch even now.  Sniper vs Sniper I guarantee is real in all conflicts, but what I am curious about is this: Did sniper vs sniper duels occur with the shooters knowing who their targets were before they waxed on?  Or was it figured out after?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Did sniper vs sniper duels occur with the shooters knowing who their targets were before they waxed on?  Or was it figured out after?



Yes. Now did BOTH shooters know? That I'd have to dig into, but there are numerous instances of snipers being sent after another sniper and the "aggressor" (for lack of a better term this early in the morning) surely knew his/ her target.


----------

